# application horloge en fond d'ecran



## yabr (14 Septembre 2012)

bonjour à tous

Comme je me reveille beaucoup la nuit je recherche une horloge  que je puisse consulter en appuyant sur bouton home sans devoir debloquer...

est ce que ça existe???

j'en ai essaé plusieurs ,dont flip clock mais ça demande à debloquer l'ecran

merci a vous


----------



## Lauange (16 Septembre 2012)

Hello

A tu essayé Nightsand ?


----------

